# Surf / Pier Fishing Cart - $75



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Reels on Wheels brand ($200 new) 
*Light-weight aluminum frame, pneumatic tires, cutting board / bait basket. 
*Wheels and handles disassemble via pins for fitting in vehicle or off-season storage.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm interested, where are you located?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

What size is it , sm. or lg.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Location?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

looks like the smaller version.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

why don't people put there location in post?
mind readers we are not


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Looking at prior posts it looks like he's in the Baltimore metro area. It is the smaller cart and the older version. The new version sells for more like $175 with the larger tires - not the balloon tires but larger that those first gen. tires. It's missing two of the five protective caps on the rod holders - but one of those could be moved from the bait basket position and thus you need only one. It does have the front wheel which would increase the cost of a new one by about twenty dollars.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Sold


----------

